# My attempt on building a semi-stealth cabinet (pix inside)



## DocBrown (Jun 4, 2009)

*
Well ladies and gentlemen I would like to thank all the members here that have posted useful information, I have learned so much from you all. I've been wanting to start my own personal grow for quite some time but have only started doing research for about a year now. I decided to go with a cabinet since my lady gave me shit about taking over her walk in closet  I also considered growing in my attic but tested temps up there and they went up to the 120s and it's not even summer yet. 

Since I'm beginner I went with a 150w hps. I will upgrade accordingly to my skill level. As far as strain, I went with White Rhino. I sometimes have trouble sleeping at night and was told that this particular strain helps with that. I have two seeds germinating at the moment using the paper towel method, I checked last night and seen a little bit of tap root. **Anyways here are some pics. Questions, comments and advice is more then welcomed.


*


----------



## Merlin85 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd say that is pretty awesome! I think you did a great job. I recognize those same fans and light in my grow box. Do you have any place for fresh air to be blown/sucked in?


----------



## newb19547 (Jun 4, 2009)

pretty sick man!


----------



## lbow89 (Jun 4, 2009)

very nice man, i thought my homemade box was nice. you take the cake and eat it my friend


----------



## b1izzard (Jun 4, 2009)

i saw those cabinets and was about to buy one myself, but decided that i would build myself one for much less. it looks great though. only thing is your gonna want to add an exhaust fan and a passive intake hole to get the air circulating in the box. Also if you can i would try to vent that hood, or build a cool tube. Heat and humidity will be your two biggest problems with that setup.


----------



## $kingpin420 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats a beautiful attemt thats much more than would ever think of hand crafting.Good job man


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 5, 2009)

*Thanks for the kind words fellas. If you look at the last picture you can see where I installed an exhaust fan on the top right hand corner, it's a s&p td-100. Also at the bottom you can see some black things sticking up, those are my two 4" passive intakes which I have made light proof and also added filters in them so bugs don't get inside. I have placed the cabinet in my music room so continuous fresh air can be drawn in to the cabinet. I realized once I started drilling holes in the cabinet that the quality of the cabinet wasn't all that great but I said fuck it since I was already half way done with it. Next upgrade I'll build a cabinet from scratch.* 

*Any of you all use s&p fans? I did a dry run last night to check temps and humidity and my fan quit working for no apparent reason. I uninstalled it and checked the wiring and all looked fine but I couldnt get it to run. Guess I'll give them a call and have them replace it.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 5, 2009)

*Looks like they'll be sending me a new one today for free. I told them about my situation and no questions where asked. I don't even have to ship the one I have back to them.*


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jun 5, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Looks like they'll be sending me a new one today for free. I told them about my situation and no questions where asked. I don't even have to ship the one I have back to them.*


Where did you get the fan from?


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 5, 2009)

*Right here* http://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=td


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jun 6, 2009)

They shipped you a free one, no questions asked, without havng to return it, all because it just quit working? What's wrong with the fan?


----------



## exit220 (Jun 6, 2009)

how much $$$$$ did it take


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 6, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> They shipped you a free one, no questions asked, without havng to return it, all because it just quit working? What's wrong with the fan?


*I took the fan to my uncles to have it checked (he's an electrician) come to find out I crossed my wires and killed it. When I talked to the representative (maybe he was the manager) he told me he was going to call s&p direct and get it sorted out for me. He asked for my phone number and called me 30 minutes later with the good news. He said that there are rare occasions that these fans quit working but it has happened twice before. So he just said that s&p will be shipping it out to me. I lucked out because on their warranty policy it states that they dont replace any items that have been damaged due to improper wiring. *


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 6, 2009)

exit220 said:


> how much $$$$$ did it take


*The fan was $77 shipped. As far as the whole project, I'm not sure yet. I have all the receipts saved because I'm curious myself on how much I've spent. I will post a figure when I add it all up.*


----------



## BRSkunk (Jun 9, 2009)

Keeping my eye on this, contemplating a grow very very similar but with a small clone champer and 400W in a cupboard maybe slightly wider but not as tall... heat may be a issue even with a cooltube.


----------



## btt (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks great! Want to see it in action!


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 9, 2009)

*Looks like one of them is ready to rock and roll. Came out looking for light Monday morning. The other one looks like it kind of wants to come out. I've read it can take up to a week to sprout, is this correct? *


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 9, 2009)

*Got a question regarding the other seed that looked like it wanted to sprout. I took a closer look and it seemed that the two little leafs that grow before the two true leafs were wilted and kind of dying out. I gently moved a little bit of more soil to see if was due to me planting the seed to deep but when I did that I came across the seed, which I didn't move. So I covered everything up gently with soil at about half an inch. You fellas think I'm fucked or will it actually sprout in a couple of days?*


----------



## Scroogeness (Jun 9, 2009)

when the light is on, how light proof is the cabinet? I like the design.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 10, 2009)

*The only light leaks I get are from the front doors. I tried using some weather strip but it didn't work out to well for me, it pissed me off so I ripped it off. The room I have the cabinet in is pretty dark but I still just throw a dark cover over the cab at night just to be safe.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 15, 2009)

*Well here is a pic of what I have after 1 week. Also, does anyone have an idea on how to vent a 150w sun systems hood? It has no glass cover or hole to exhaust the heat. I have an extra s&p fan I can use for it but don't know how to come about fixing my small heat issue.* *Can someone help me on that?*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 15, 2009)

well done sir!!! well done!! +rep and i may have to build one of those myself!!!


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 16, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> well done sir!!! well done!! +rep and i may have to build one of those myself!!!


*Thank you*


----------



## Skoad (Jun 16, 2009)

Also loving this setup. Planned to do in my closet, but I would have to cut holes in the wall and etc, and considering my Uncle is the owner of the place I live, dont think he would be too happy when he finds out down the road.

Looked into buying one of the Grow Rooms (little 2x3 things) but they cost around 400-600+$, which is a bit steep.

So definitely let us know how much the setup cost, would definitely love a individual list w/ prices!


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 17, 2009)

*Here is a picture I took last Saturday. 8 days after planting the seed 5 days after sprout.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 17, 2009)

*And here is a picture I took last night. 11 days after planting. Still no sprout on the other one  .. If I don't see any change by Friday I guess I'm just going to give up on that one.* *For the ones asking for a total cost on my cabinet, I will try to get you all a figure by the end of the week that's if I don't get high off my tits and forget.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 17, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *And here is a picture I took last night. 11 days after planting. Still no sprout on the other one  .. If I don't see any change by Friday I guess I'm just going to give up on that one.* *For the ones asking for a total cost on my cabinet, I will try to get you all a figure by the end of the week that's if I don't get high off my tits and forget.*
> View attachment 450889


looking good. all else fails you have a mother?? well we all have a "mother" somewhere... i mean mother _plant_ you have a fan in there right? is it blowing across the sprout(s)?


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 17, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> looking good. all else fails you have a mother?? well we all have a "mother" somewhere... i mean mother _plant_ you have a fan in there right? is it blowing across the sprout(s)?


*Yeah man... I got 2 fans.. 1 blowing right at the bulb because of that stupid ass heat issue I'm still trying to fix.. and one blowing across the seedling. What sux is that I will have to flower and harvest this 1 seedling because I'll be leaving out of town for a week in September and no one will be able to tend to the garden if I have a mother to take care of.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 17, 2009)

No shame in a 1 plant harvest! Especially if your grow the plant properly. Get that bitch big, top her branch out some colas.. SCROG LST many options to make a VERY respectable single plant harvest. (maybe i'm biased because of my one girl flowering in the closet haha)


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 17, 2009)

*I plan to LST the one lonely plant. I'm OK with just 1 plant right now as this is just a personal grow and I'm a beginner. I don't want to plant all my seeds and fuck them all up a couple of days later.*


----------



## OJSimpsonKush (Jun 21, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *The only light leaks I get are from the front doors. I tried using some weather strip but it didn't work out to well for me, it pissed me off so I ripped it off. The room I have the cabinet in is pretty dark but I still just throw a dark cover over the cab at night just to be safe.*


 I was thinking maybe you can add another piece of wood to the back of the doors on the cabinet, so when you close them the wood in the back will cover all leaks?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 21, 2009)

OJSimpsonKush said:


> I was thinking maybe you can add another piece of wood to the back of the doors on the cabinet, so when you close them the wood in the back will cover all leaks?


i second this idea! how goes the grow?


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 22, 2009)

*I agree, it is a good idea but my light leaks are at the hinges. I'm gonna attempt to use some of the left over weather strip on it and see how it goes. My one plant is doing great, I will post a picture soon.*


----------



## andyboy (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you still have the fan over the light blowing down towards the plants? In that case I would move it so it sits under the plant and blows up against the light. The lamp can take the heat but the plants should be cooled, not the other way around. 

Nice build and good luck.


----------



## jaroman (Jun 22, 2009)

wow pretty awesome!


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 22, 2009)

andyboy said:


> Do you still have the fan over the light blowing down towards the plants? In that case I would move it so it sits under the plant and blows up against the light. The lamp can take the heat but the plants should be cooled, not the other way around.
> 
> Nice build and good luck.


*Both fans are blowing heat away from the plant, up towards the exhaust fan. I used another td-100 fan for intake and it's a lot cooler in the cabinet when I have the doors closed. It still rises up to 83-85 degrees  **but it's a 10 degree drop* *so it was worth it. I have a window AC laying around in my garage, I'm going to set it up in the room I have my cabinet in and crank that bitch down to the coolest settings. I wonder how much more that will add to my monthly electric cost *


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 22, 2009)

*Well this is what I got so far, 17 days from seed. Watered last Friday with 1/4 strength nutes. Seems to look OK to me but if anyone has any comments on it please let me know.. I'm a beginner and well... I may be overseeing something you veterans can bring to my attention*.


----------



## Megax29 (Jun 22, 2009)

looks goods so far keep it up +rep


----------



## tragic (Jun 22, 2009)

i have seen black tape (electrical) used on the inside of the door jambs and around the hinges to help with light leaks.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 22, 2009)

dont be afraid to go full strength next time around, if not at least step it up to half strength. plant looks very healthy! also, cant remember your genetics, but i heard a crazy idea once. something about the ethylene in a banana peel encourages female hormones?? haven't tried it myself.. from what i remember you basically lay a banana peel on the top soil and wrap in close around the base of the plant, not actually touching but within a couple inches of the base. ethylene gas emitted from the peel is supposed to help.

haha have fun with this new possibly crazy knowledge.


----------



## cowell (Jun 22, 2009)

wow bud, looks killer! nice job


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the advice fellas. I'll see what I can do with some black tape and about the banana peels, I've read a post about it in the past. As for nutes I'm gonna go 1/2 strength next feeding just to be on the safe side. 

I removed the two passive intake elbows since on one of them I put that intake fan and on the other side I added a plastic drain cap with two layers of filter so no light leaks there. As of now the cab looks like this, I'll take some pics without the plant in there and also some side shots so you all can see how I hammered the shit outta the drainage cap in to the passive intake hole. I attached some ducting to the intake fan and placed upwards as to blow cold air straight up to the bulb.

*


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 23, 2009)

As far as light leaks at the door, just line the inside edge of one door with like a quad layer of duct tape, and close that side first, then the other like those cabinets that require the doors get closed in a certain order..


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 23, 2009)

doc brown is growing weed?!?!? ill bet this mad scientist grows some superior buds, ill bet if this grow cab is as done up as that crazy helmet in the picture that reads thoughts then ill bet he grows dank


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 23, 2009)

*So here is a pic of the cap I added on the side of the cabinet where the intake fan is. Worked out pretty well, notice there is no light leaks with the lights on. The other side has the same deal going on except it's a passive intake hole.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 23, 2009)

this cabinet is pretty sweet. did you purchase a cabinet kit from wal mart or target etc??? also where do you have it to make it seem not out of place? (for stealths sake i mean)


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 23, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> this cabinet is pretty sweet. did you purchase a cabinet kit from wal mart or target etc??? also where do you have it to make it seem not out of place? (for stealths sake i mean)


*
I went to Wallyworld and to Target and they didn't have shit. I mean literally.. nothing worth growing in. I went to Lowes and also Home Depot but H.D had a slightly wider cabinet for an extra 10 bucks so I went with that. But I'll be honest with you, these cabinets aren't worth it. It's made out of some weak ass material, kinnda looks like pressed cardboard or something. I'm not a handyman so I bought a cabinet instead of building one. If I could start over I'd go with building one from scratch and try my luck, I mean this cabinet didnt even have a back piece to it. Well I take that back... they gave me a piece of cardboard as the back piece, wtf?? .. I had to go to lowes and buy a 1/2 inch piece of plywood and had them cut it to size (an extra 10 bucks). I don't recall reading on the box (back piece of cabinet is a piece of cardboard)

I have the cabinet in my "man cave" as she calls it and it's placed in the corner of the room next to the closet. It looks like it belongs there since it's next to my closet and they're both painted white.*


----------



## btt (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Doc, how much noise is there when everything is running? I know that fan has got to make some noise at the outlet. Do you have some sort of exhaust muffler to quiet it down? I'm looking to make something similar, but need almost complete silence.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 24, 2009)

btt said:


> Hey Doc, how much noise is there when everything is running? I know that fan has got to make some noise at the outlet. Do you have some sort of exhaust muffler to quiet it down? I'm looking to make something similar, but need almost complete silence.


*I don't have a muffler on it but it basically sounds like you have a couple computers running. The noise of the air is noticeable that's for sure. If I have people over I just close the door to my room and you can't hear shit. It's when you open the bedroom door that you hear it.*


----------



## deliott (Jun 24, 2009)

How are you managing the humidity?


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 24, 2009)

deliott said:


> How are you managing the humidity?


*To be honest with you, I have no clue. It's always between 40%-60% on it's own, so I suppose it's a good thing. I'm pretty sure I'll have to get a dehumidifier once I begin to flower.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 25, 2009)

*Here is a picture of my plant 20 days after planting it. I have noticed 2 spots on 1 leaf and 1 spot on another leaf that look like nute burn. I figured this was probably going to happen since my ppm reading after watering last time was all fucked up.

Also I headed over to wally world last night and bought some pretty cool weather strip it's not all weak like the one I got from Lowes. It handled well and it was a lot easier to put on. No more light leaks for me. The last pic is just the inside of my cab so you all can see how I sorta fixed my temp issue with my intake fan.*


----------



## S0uthernSm0ke (Jun 25, 2009)

so the wifey doesnt know about this?


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 25, 2009)

S0uthernSm0ke said:


> so the wifey doesnt know about this?


*Yeah she knows and she don't give a shit. She just didn't let me take over her walk in closet. *


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 25, 2009)

*So I just finished attempting to lst my plant. Didn't go so well  I guess it's to big already (5 nodes) After setting the anchor down I carefully began to bend the stem and it felt fine. Then I let it go to make sure everything was cool before I attached my white coated paper clip to the side of the pot and that shit was all crooked. It didnt fall over or anything but I know if I didnt give it any support I would of woken up to a lop sided plant. So now it's just chillin with an anchor at the stem so the fan doesnt tip it over. Guess I'll try my luck next time and attempt to do it when it's 3 nodes big.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 26, 2009)

hmmm... try topping! once the new tops begin to branch out you'll have young soft stems that LST nicely... and double what you would have had LST the non-topped plant... ya' dig??

or don't! haha your call


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 26, 2009)

*After I fucked up the lst I was thinking of FIMing it but read that the plant has to recover for 2 weeks before flowering. I plan to start flowering next Friday so I guess I'm just gonna let it grow the natural way for my first time and then try new techniques for my 2nd grow. This way I can make comparisons and stick to a method that works best for me. I will also veg longer next tim around and dabble with cloning and all that good stuff.
*


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice setup Doc. I will keep a check on your grow.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 26, 2009)

hunt4pot1 said:


> Nice setup Doc. I will keep a check on your grow.


*
Thanks for stopping by*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 26, 2009)

lets see how that new strip fits in the cab!!


----------



## Megax29 (Jun 27, 2009)

you should try getting more C02 in your closet try this
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/1362-home-made-co2-tutorial.htmll

when you start flowering try to lower your humidity to about 30% to prevent unwanted pest or bud rot


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 27, 2009)

He's only running a 150W hps.. CO2 isn't needed to use all that light..


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 29, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> He's only running a 150W hps.. CO2 isn't needed to use all that light..


*Can you explain please, I'm a little confused...*


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 29, 2009)

impressive ...nice neat and clean...tryn throw a couple cfl's to broaden the spectrun they wont really put a dent in the temp...keep it up


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 29, 2009)

CO2 allows you to run more Watts/sqft and higher temps effectively..


----------



## ToP Ekoms (Jun 29, 2009)

Setup looks very nice..... j/w about how much did this setup cost you?? I was considering building a grow closet as well. Thanks!


----------



## x4buried2alive0x (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet cab. I plan on making a stealth dresser similar to what you have. This joints for you..


----------



## ctvoigts (Jun 29, 2009)

very nice i am gonna try to start some type of grow now that i have my card


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> CO2 allows you to run more Watts/sqft and higher temps effectively..


*Ahhh... gotcha.. thx*


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*For everyone wondering, I promise to post a breakdown of the total soon.*


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 30, 2009)

Mind you I think you've got the talent to keep atleast a 250W, possibly a 400W cooled in there.. Then CO2 would be worth considering..


----------



## Megax29 (Jun 30, 2009)

well it could not hurt so why not give it a try?


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*I'm planning on the CO2 for sure next grow. This was basically a test run to make sure I wasn't way over my head. The last thing I wanted to do was buy all this equipment and soon realize that (A) **I suck at growing**. (B) **I can't control the environment in the cab** and (C) It was to much of a hassle and not worth it. So far everything looks great (in my perspective) I enjoy learning about it everyday and have a lot of fun tending to a plant that shows new features on a daily basis and of course the payoff at the end.

On another note, I was finally able to control my small heat issue. I will post up pictures later. Thanks for all the feedback fellas.*


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats ass backwards, you're supposed to jump in over your head, then struggle to swim while you rebuild your entire setup as your plants are beginning to outgrow their space, and your neighbors are looking at your house suspiciously.. Get with the program..


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*Damn it... I should of just planted like 30 bagseeds in a pot full of some dirt from my backyard with a incandescent light bulb and a desk fan.. I could of grown some poundage. *


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 30, 2009)

fuckin a' bro!!! the real way to do is you get a blacklight and burn incense in the cab. oh and you gotta hang like a tapestry behind the plant and string twinkling christmas lights throughout the plant. treat it like a party, and it will treat your brain like a party. totally!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2009)

i was looking at a shower enclosure with sliding glass doors to put in one corner of my garage your setup gives me much insight good stuff there


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*Here are some more pics, plant is 25 days old. Another look at the inside of the cab with the new power strip/timer. And finally the fix to my small heat issue, the wall mounted AC I had collecting dust. While testing it I was able to drop the temp to as low as 68 degrees WITH the doors closed. I like to keep it between 74 & 78 since that's what I read everywhere.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 30, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Here are some more pics, plant is 25 days old. Another look at the inside of the cab with the new power strip/timer. And finally the fix to my small heat issue, the wall mounted AC I had collecting dust. While testing it I was able to drop the temp to as low as 68 degrees WITH the doors closed. I like to keep it between 74 & 78 since that's what I read everywhere.*
> 
> View attachment 463080View attachment 463081View attachment 463082View attachment 463083









that is a BEAUTIFUL indica!! remind me again your seed... bag? purchased? strain?

well done... did you top??? looks beautiful.. veg it for a good bit more time, it will pay off, indica's like that stay pretty stocky even well into flowering.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*Greenhouse White Rhino Feminized from The Attitude. Not topped just a failed attempt to LST. I will have to flower this Friday because I have to leave out of town in September. Next round I'll veg for maybe 1.5 - 2 months. Thank you for the motivation. 
*


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be topping, or probably FIMing with serious training with that setup to get as many budsites as possible to that 150W..


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*I HAVE to flower Friday. I've been told it's to late for me trim or fim*  *Anyone know how I can expose more bud sites without bending the main stalk like I've seen in most LST guides?*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 30, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *I HAVE to flower Friday. I've been told it's to late for me trim or fim*  *Anyone know how I can expose more bud sites without bending the main stalk like I've seen in most LST guides?*


tying back larger fan leaves works i hear. just bend back the soft baby stems and tie off to main stem. (haven't tried only read about it)

also trimming leaves, not removing them, but snipping back the length of each leaf on a fan leaf to allow more light penetration (again only heard never tried)

you flowering with an awesome light, and i already see what appears to be two tops. you should expect a good harvest all things considered i would venture to guess.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> tying back larger fan leaves works i hear. just bend back the soft baby stems and tie off to main stem. (haven't tried only read about it)
> 
> also trimming leaves, not removing them, but snipping back the length of each leaf on a fan leaf to allow more light penetration (again only heard never tried)
> 
> you flowering with an awesome light, and i already see what appears to be two tops. you should expect a good harvest all things considered i would venture to guess.


*Thanks, I will look in to the tying of the leaves like you mentioned and hopefully find some pics. Since you mentioned my light, what do you think about adding another 150w hps to flower? I have another one available in a box that I was planning to use in a veg/mother cabinet. Would it be overkill? 
*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 30, 2009)

im really inexperienced with HID.. im a CFL man.. i would venture to guess... with only plant a single 150 HPS would do it.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sounds good to me. If it ain't broke why fix it.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 4, 2009)

*I need some help fellas. Below is my 1 month old plant. I woke up this morning and noticed maybe 2-3 top leaves (from the new shoots) yellowing at the tip and curling down. I've been reading up on it for the past hour and I still can't find a concrete answer. I've come across all sorts of answers. N & MG deficiency, PH issue, Heat, over watering. Another thing I found was this chart http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/tables.html which states that I have an Over Fert issue OR Sulfur & Iron issue.

Here's the low down on my plant. Watered with plain water when I first planted the seed, ph balanced of course. 2 weeks later I checked with a moisture meter and I got a dry reading. This time I used 1/4 strength nutes (FF trio following the online chart) I knew I was going to have some slight nute burn due to the PPM reading it gave me on the run off water. A couple of days later I noticed some nute burn spots here and there on the old leaves. I figured, no big deal I'll just water with distilled water next time. Now I wake up and see this and my plant still has enough water in the soil for maybe another week. My room conditions are perfect now. I have a steady temp between 72-78 degrees during the day and a 10 degree drop when lights are off (nothing under 60 degrees).* *I haven't done anything to my plant yet, I want to make sure I have the correct diagnosis first. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like thwy want a tad bit of potassium.. What is the pH of runoff compared to initial watering?? K is often locked out rather than deficient..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 4, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Looks like thwy want a tad bit of potassium.. What is the pH of runoff compared to initial watering?? K is often locked out rather than deficient..


*I failed to check the PH after watering  but doesn't a potassium issue affect the bottom leaves?*


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 4, 2009)

Typically, but its the only thing I've known to bleach tips like that.. Thats why I mentioned lockout..


----------



## Chelseys Man (Jul 4, 2009)

nice man. thats a pretty nice set up. how much did you spend over all? just wondering. i would like to get a little set up like that my self


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 4, 2009)

Chelseys Man said:


> nice man. thats a pretty nice set up. how much did you spend over all? just wondering. i would like to get a little set up like that my self


*I just finished itemizing all the stuff I bought. I will post all the information before the weekend is over.*


----------



## grow space (Jul 4, 2009)

looking good man.hope your grow will turn out fine.


keep up the good work...


----------



## RobbiNtheHooD021 (Jul 4, 2009)

how much would you say the whole setup cost you?


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 5, 2009)

*Here is the total cost of my cabinet including tax**. Keep in mind I'm not a handy man so I had to buy a shit ton of tools to build the cab. Also this was the first time I ever had to build something were I had to go out and buy all the shit piece by piece so it took longer then anticipated. 

TOOLS
Hanging anchors $3
Hole saw 4 3/4 $21 
Hole saw 4 1/2 $37
Hole saw adapter $20
Clamp $1x3
Ducting hose $11
Corner brace $5
14x3 screws $6
Hand dolly $53
Total $159

CABINET
150w hps $75
Fox farm trio $50
Fox farm ocean forest $30
Fan td-100 $77 x2
Can filter 2600 w/ flange $88
Cabinet $104
Digital timer $12
Chain $11
5 gallon bucket $7
Foam Filter $6
Felt sliders $11
Weather strip $3
Plastic snap in $4x3
Power strip with manual timer $45
Sheet of plywood $12
Fans $8x2
Lock $8
Total $644

PAINT
Painting set $10
Caulking gun $2
Caulk $2
Caulking edge tool $3
Kilz primer $17
White roofing paint $21
Total $55

GROWING NEEDS
Soil meter $14
Tds meter $27
Thermometer/hygrometer $15 x2
Ph pen $43
Ph control kit $16
Speed controller $30
Jewelers loupe $32
Fly sticks and strips $10
Total $202

ELECTRICAL
Inpute Plug $3x3
Output plug $5
Total $14

SAFETY
Fire extinguisher $14
Smoke alarm $ 5
Total $16

ITEMS NOT USED
150w hps $75
Rubber bands $2
White coated paper clips $4
Tower fan $28
Powe strips $11
Flex duct tape $11
Foil tape $16
Foam strip $8x2
Total $163

GRAND TOTAL $1253*


----------



## IIIIIBuDIIIII (Jul 5, 2009)

sick setup...good luck and make a grow journal id love to follow it


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 5, 2009)

*Any help on my curling yellow tips would be appreciated.* *Please go back one page for further information on this issue.*


----------



## seasmoke (Jul 5, 2009)

Doc, I had the same issue with 2 of my plants, the tips turned yellow and a curled a little....I figured they were either dry or overnuted. So I flushed them and they came out of it.


----------



## seasmoke (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, nice little set-up by the way.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice setup, I'm gonna be making one similar to that. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## be ez (Jul 5, 2009)

Where on this fine planet of mine did you get a 150w HPS for 75$?


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 5, 2009)

Call electrical/lighting outfitters in your phonebook.. The kind of places contractors would buy from.. They'll have the best prices on any lights.. I got a couple 400W hps kits for $55cdn (it was a damn good sale), and MH were cheaper yet.. They came with everything expect wiring and hoods.. (Well on one deal aluminum high-bay reflectors were included, but they are base up reflectors..)


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 5, 2009)

seasmoke said:


> Doc, I had the same issue with 2 of my plants, the tips turned yellow and a curled a little....I figured they were either dry or overnuted. So I flushed them and they came out of it.


*
Thanks, I was leaning towards doing that. Onvernute is the only thing I can think of that caused this. *


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 5, 2009)

be ez said:


> Where on this fine planet of mine did you get a 150w HPS for 75$?


*
I bought my lights from a friend that quit growing but you can get the same lights here http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php/products_id/4655 for the same price. 
*


----------



## edgewater21 (Jul 6, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *I bought my lights from a friend that quit growing but you can get the same lights here http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php/products_id/4655 for the same price. *


 wow thats cool but over $1000 why not just order a premade one online to save time and trouble of making one? A cabinet thing that is, I am new to this so i am just asking.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 6, 2009)

edgewater21 said:


> wow thats cool but over $1000 why not just order a premade one online to save time and trouble of making one? A cabinet thing that is, I am new to this so i am just asking.


*Half way through the build I was thinking just that. So I started looking in to tents but soon realized that is has that (what the fuck is that in the corner type of look) The cab I have looks like an ordinary storage space. Then I looked in to those pre made cabs which looked nice but I had already mutilated the shit outta the one I purchased and couldn't return it back to the store. If I knew I was going to spend this much on it I would of bought a pre made one to be honest with you but fuck it, at least I know I can build some shit from start to finish and not be half assed.
*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 6, 2009)

hmm.. well since you did such a nice job on yours, and you are happy with it... which would you recommend to us lazy bastards less willing to get down on some construction. well... you can't really "recommend" per se but what were you looking at???


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 6, 2009)

Including tool prices is harsh too.. Now you have tools.. If you're a craftsman at all you can do better than one of those stupid tents for less money..
Besides, you went way overboard on detailing aspects, and overpaid for alot of stuff you could have gotten free.. ($7 for a 5Gal pail?? I get those when I walk my dog on garbage night )
I'm not criticizing, thats the way 90% of new grows go down.. I probably blew more money than you did, and I even owned tools..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 6, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> hmm.. well since you did such a nice job on yours, and you are happy with it... which would you recommend to us lazy bastards less willing to get down on some construction. well... you can't really "recommend" per se but what were you looking at???


*I'm not sure to be honest but I'd get an empty one if possible and buy the equipment separately.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 6, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Including tool prices is harsh too.. Now you have tools.. If you're a craftsman at all you can do better than one of those stupid tents for less money..
> Besides, you went way overboard on detailing aspects, and overpaid for alot of stuff you could have gotten free.. ($7 for a 5Gal pail?? I get those when I walk my dog on garbage night )
> I'm not criticizing, thats the way 90% of new grows go down.. I probably blew more money than you did, and I even owned tools..


*
I know man tell me about it. I knew I was spending a bunch on it but I was in a rush to get a cab up and running. I did my best to look for shit so I wouldn't buy it but I had no freaking luck. Seems like everyone in my neighborhood doesn't toss shit out. But like you said at least I now have tools, I can always build a bigger and better cabinet if I decide to.*


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 6, 2009)

I find that everyone throws shit out at the same time.. I hate it, I wish it was staggered.. I like to grab broken appliances/electronics for parts, but its always dry until one week where I'd need to make a ton of trips to get what I wanted..
And is it just me, or does it really seem a shame to see all those reusable planter stuff chucked every summer because ppl don't grow gardens anymore, they buy everything potted like a bunch of yuppy fools..


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 6, 2009)

And its really easy to justify overspending for a quick finish when you do the math regarding return on investment and the space-time growtinuum..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 6, 2009)

*Yeah that's true. It'll pay for itself in 4 months of not buying herb.*


----------



## mannyjuanero havanero (Jul 6, 2009)

*good shizt was it tough to put together *


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 6, 2009)

mannyjuanero havanero said:


> *good shizt was it tough to put together *


*No not at all. As long as you have an idea where you want to place your equipment inside the cab then you'll be fine. Don't wanna be making extra holes you know.*


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 6, 2009)

> As long as you have an idea where you want to place your equipment inside the cab then you'll be fine.


Exactly.. Sadly though it might be impossible to begin with the final plan.. Grow rooms seem to have a mind of their own.. I think I put 4 additions on my grow closet before caving and dedicating the whole room.. All in all, I ended up with way too much vegging room, and I really liked that because I could veg out way more plants than I intended to flower, and select for the prettiest roots..


----------



## seasmoke (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm handy with most all hand tools....and have most tools to work with......carpentry, fiberglassing, mechanics, ect, some of you guys are the same way....kinda a self made engineer...many people don't have the skills or means or time to build....lord knows when our subject take off, theres not much time for anything esle. I could see buying a grow box. Either way as long you are growing...sawwLL good.


----------



## RobbiNtheHooD021 (Jul 6, 2009)

How much did your overall setup cost you?


----------



## RobbiNtheHooD021 (Jul 6, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *
> Well ladies and gentlemen I would like to thank all the members here that have posted useful information, I have learned so much from you all. I've been wanting to start my own personal grow for quite some time but have only started doing research for about a year now. I decided to go with a cabinet since my lady gave me shit about taking over her walk in closet  I also considered growing in my attic but tested temps up there and they went up to the 120s and it's not even summer yet.
> 
> Since I'm beginner I went with a 150w hps. I will upgrade accordingly to my skill level. As far as strain, I went with White Rhino. I sometimes have trouble sleeping at night and was told that this particular strain helps with that. I have two seeds germinating at the moment using the paper towel method, I checked last night and seen a little bit of tap root. **Anyways here are some pics. Questions, comments and advice is more then welcomed.
> ...


How much would you say your setup cost when it was all said and done?


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea Doc, how much?? You can't expect us to scroll back a few posts to see where you itemized the whole setup more completely than anybody even cares to know, you gotta keep retyping that shit.. And no cutting/pasting either, thats just fucking lazy..


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 6, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Yea Doc, how much?? You can't expect us to scroll back a few posts to see where you itemized the whole setup more completely than anybody even cares to know, you gotta keep retyping that shit.. And no cutting/pasting either, thats just fucking lazy..


what's even lazier is quoting yourself and reposting. to think the nerve of someone answering a question and not continually sharing with us the information we require on the latest page. 

-shack


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 7, 2009)

RobbiNtheHooD021 said:


> How much would you say your setup cost when it was all said and done?


*
$1253 after buying tools and all sorts of other shit I didn't end up using. It's on page 10 post 95.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 7, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Yea Doc, how much?? You can't expect us to scroll back a few posts to see where you itemized the whole setup more completely than anybody even cares to know, you gotta keep retyping that shit.. And no cutting/pasting either, thats just fucking lazy..





Shackleford.R said:


> what's even lazier is quoting yourself and reposting. to think the nerve of someone answering a question and not continually sharing with us the information we require on the latest page.
> 
> -shack


*lol damn I know... I'll get off my ass and start from scratch.*


----------



## DCBudz (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey man, awesome cab ya made there...was just checking these out today at HD. Was just wondering about the plywood you painted and threw on the back. I'm guessing they come with the flimsy PoS backing and this is why you bought the plywood. Also, I couldn't see if you added weather stripping or anything to prevent light leakage. I plan on buying one within the next week or so...would appreciate any input on the subjects. Thanks bud. *Props on the cab...very nice setup ya got.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 9, 2009)

DC makes a good point, my AG cab has light leaks around the door.. where do you stick the weather stripping? on the actual edge of the door that rubs against the cab?? or is it just stuck to the back of the door?? I NEED ANSWERS!! i'm like THIS close to being 100% stealth with my cabinet... and yours seems to be there... help me doc!! 

p.s.

WHAT THE HELL IS A GIGAWATT?!


----------



## mrshidada (Jul 9, 2009)

Did you replace the back of the cabinet with plywood and paint it? And if so, why? And in a closet like this one, do you need to run a duct from the carbon filter through the ceiling, and outside, like a window somewhere?


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 10, 2009)

mrshidada said:


> Did you replace the back of the cabinet with plywood and paint it? And if so, why? And in a closet like this one, do you need to run a duct from the carbon filter through the ceiling, and outside, like a window somewhere?


*Yes I had to replace it. The cabinet came with a piece of cardboard for the back so I went out and bought a 1/2 inch sheet of plywood instead. The air exhausted out of the cabinet doesn't get ducted out of a window, I just let it exhaust in to my room since I have a wall mounted AC to suck it out.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 10, 2009)

*Here is a picture I took of my plant after a good flush yesterday. I started flowering on Tuesday. Is it normal for the new growth under the canopy to be a little droopy? I'm assuming so since it's being shaded by the fan leaves but I'm not sure. Also, is the top of the plant suppose to be bright green? I will take some more pictures today but overall does it look healthy?








*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 10, 2009)

everything i've seen of plants going into flower (including my own) is bright green growth. my best explanation of it, its brand new, young, healthy, and vibrant, and hasn't had time to build up massive stores of chlorophyll like the bigger fan leaves. looks very healthy to me.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 10, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> everything i've seen of plants going into flower (including my own) is bright green growth. my best explanation of it, its brand new, young, healthy, and vibrant, and hasn't had time to build up massive stores of chlorophyll like the bigger fan leaves. looks very healthy to me.


*Thank you for the confirmation my good friend. I kind of figured it was normal just wanted reassurance. What about the semi droopy leaves under the canopy? you get that as well? I'll take better pics tonight so you can see what I'm talking about. Another thing, the first true leaves that grew are dying I'm sure that's normal to right since they've already done their job.
*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 10, 2009)

leaves die.. haha. i spend about 2 or 3 minutes a day pull dried/dead leaves out of this bush that is my grow. also most of my fan leaves are drooping. so i say thats normal, but then again maybe you and i both are having temp problems??


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 10, 2009)

*Temp and over/under watering are the only results that the search function gave me when I looked it up here. I know it's not temp because I average 78 degrees during the day and 65-68 degrees at night. It's not over watering because I water every 2 weeks. A slight droop occurred over this last weekend so process of elimination says under watering which kind of makes sense I guess. I use a moisture meter and water once it says it's dry (I probe about 5 different places in the soil). I guess I need to water more frequently since the plant and roots are getting bigger and sucking up water faster. We'll see how the plant does in a couple of days I guess since I gave it a thorough watering last night.* *As far as cutting the leaves down at the bottom, is there a certain way to cut them? Do you just get some sterilized scissors and cut the dead leaf back down the main stalk?*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 10, 2009)

shh... dont tell anybody, but i've only sterilized my scissors once! i cut em back to the stalk/stem whatever the case may be.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 10, 2009)

*hehe I won't tell. I'll do that then.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 10, 2009)

BUT!! not too many of them.. haha hope this isn't too late, only if the leaf has signs of other issues.. some leaves just get heavy and sag, the stems don't have that natural outdoor breeze to strengthen them. so only cut back what looks to be holding the plant back.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 10, 2009)

*NOOOOO!!! way to late man. I just cut 75% of the bottom leaves off (JK) It was just 1 dead leaf hanging off. It's gone now.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 10, 2009)

*Here are some better pictures so you all can see the "droopiness" I was talking about. I'm assuming it was due to me not watering it on time. How soon does it recuperate from that? From the top looking down it looks just fine, it's just all the new vegetation under the canopy that looks sad.* *Some fan leaves have a slight droop to the as well.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 10, 2009)

that plant is just so pretty man. all tight and compact.. i like my women, like i like my plants.. tight and compact haha! don't worry about that droopiness.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 10, 2009)

That looks like a bit too much cupping to be underwatering alone, but lack of water can be the ultimate cause of pH issues that disappear when they get watered properly.. 
And you're right, the soil often stays watered for a long time early, then as roots spread they suck it out alot faster..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 11, 2009)

*What I still can't figure out is when I first began to flush with distilled water at 6.3 PH my run off PPM reading was at 1300. Once I was done the run off water read 700 PPM but my PH was like 3.5. born2kill, is that what you meant by PH issue due to under watering? It'll just fix itself?* *I try not to worry to much Shack and just let it do it's thing but you know how it goes with your first grow, you just can't help but over analyze everything lol.*


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 11, 2009)

Remember pH is about ion concentration in water, with x amount of ions the shift will be more drastic as water is depleted because concentration can go up by adding ions, or removing water.. Kind of like boiling off salt water.. Alot of unusable ions can build up in the soil as chemical reactions occur, and they stay till flushed (diluted out)..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 13, 2009)

*I see what you mean. Thanks man. Plant is looking a lot better day by day.
*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 14, 2009)

*Here is what I have after 1 week of flowering. One and a half feet tall. Suggestions & comments welcomed.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 14, 2009)

your plants are pretty... i wish my plants were pretty like that... they are just tangled messes of branches... i look forward to going soil my next grow as well as growing indica, instead of the sativa. granted the smoke is good. i just don't enjoy the level of training and such. nice compact, little christmas trees. thats what they look like... that and i think CFL growing is better suited for soil, given the growth rate is a little slower compared to hydro...

this message brought you by bong hits 

 
Shack


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

They do look nice from that angle, but a side shot is always nice to see as well.. Are they still perky or drinking too much you think??
Also, its natural for plants to droop a bit just prior to lights out.. IIRC you had your routine pretty much pegged so I'm probably overly paranoid..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 14, 2009)

*The soil is still really moist from that last watering so we'll see how it is by the end of the week. I try to get side shots but it's a bitch to get up in there because it looks like jungle. There's all sorts of jouvinile growth right under the canopy and the whole plant as a whole is perking up.*


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

Did you make a big size jump when you transplanted?? That can do it.. Transplant shock be damned, I learned to scale up 4-5 times if going for a bigger plant.. No biggie though, its pegged and temporary..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 15, 2009)

*No transplant, I've been using the same pot since I planted the seed. It's fascinating watching this plants growth on a daily basis. *


----------



## DCBudz (Jul 20, 2009)

*Hey man, I ended up getting the same wardrobe for my first grow...thanks for the inspiration. The two plants in the pic are just some bagseed I've been experimenting with. I have some Papaya beans on the way and will start an official journal when I start them. My buddy is willing to sell me a 400 watt HPS Ballast and Reflector for dirt cheap, although I'm concerned I won't be able to keep the heat down enough in the cab. You think the exhaust fan you bought would be enough to cool a 400 watter, and if not what do ya recommend? Plant looks good man keep up the good work.*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 20, 2009)

*Awesome, you even got the same lock . The fan I have is adequate to cool a 400 watter IF you use a cool tube or if the reflector has an exhaust hole for the fan to suck the heat out. Unfortunately mine doesn't have neither so I had to install an AC unit in my room. In the mean time I would advise some more CFLs. What size are those pots you got in there? 3 gallons? If it's a personal grow you'll be satisfied with the cab.* *Good luck and keep us posted with your progress, I'd love to see how you put the same cab I have to use so we can compare results.*


----------



## DCBudz (Jul 20, 2009)

*I'm pretty sure he said it was a maxwing reflector which is just an aluminum half circle type (no exhaust hole or cooltube) but money isn't too much of an issue so I could just buy another reflector. I've only seen a couple cooltube grows, so not too sure how I would set that up...but don't you need an in-take fan going straight to reflector, and exhaust going straight out from it? How would you keep the cab itself circulating air with a cooltube? Run another exhaust fan, and cut your intake holes as well? I do have Central Air in the house...dunno how much that will help. 

I have two 2' two bulb T5 fixtures on their way to add to the CFL's, and yea they're 3 gallon pots. I started those plants in a smaller dresser type cab that I had (Will use for clones when I grow from good beans that I ordered), but that's the biggest pots I could use for them to fit side by side in the cab. It is a personal grow, so yea I figured this cab would do just fine. Thanks again for the inspiration, will definately keep in touch. 
*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 20, 2009)

*Oh so you'll be getting a wing, honestly I'm not sure how you'll be able to cool that since a 400w will expel a lot of heat, I'd say a reflector that you can exhaust heat out of will be more suitable for this cab. ** I believe you just need one fan exhausting the heat out of the reflector.**I tried the central AC thing before I installed a wall unit. It (kindda) helped I guess, my temps were around 85 with the doors open but with the doors closed, shit forget about it bro. In our situation I think the best thing to do is cooling that bulb, I would advise you to just get a reflector that will let you do that. If I had issues with just 150w I can only imagine how much more heat 400w is gonna give you in there. Keep those 3 gallon pots in there, I went with 5 gallon pots due to some info I read while doing research but honestly I don't think it'll differ if I use 3 gallons next time. Any questions you have I'll be more the glad to help you, don't want you to make the same mistakes I did and spend cash you don't have to. 
*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 22, 2009)

*Need some help diagnosing the correct deficiency. I cant figure out what it is.

The first picture is of a middle leaf, there are a total of 2 leafs on the plant that look like this. They are also a bit crunchy.







This second picture below is the only leaf out of the whole plant that looks like this. It is towards the bottom of the plant.







And this last picture is of 2 leafs I cut which where way at the bottom of the plant.







Other then that maybe half a dozen leafs with minor dark brown spots at the tips around the blades. Hope it doesn't escalate. 3 weeks ago I flushed due to some over nute and last week I fed the plant some fox farm tiger bloom and big bloom. PH going in was at 6.8 and PPM was 400. I checked the run off water and the PH was at 6.5 and PPM at 850.













Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 22, 2009)

picture 2 looks like nitrogen, it's SOMEWHAT expected when you flower.
she is using different nutrients right now, and drawing on the leaves for energy stores.

picture 3.. same story, as she grows older, and flowers more, they use up their stored energy.
they die but, don't worry about that too much.

pictures 4&5 you have a VERY healthy looking girl!!

picture 1... not sure! BUT!! i sometimes notice condensation on my leaves
could be some condensation under that high power light, and burned the leaf. like a magnifying glass to an ant.
if it is a deficiency my guess is magnesium or iron..
but i'm not sure, i'm learning to play doctor myself right now.. have a photo update tomorrow.. looking rough!


Shack


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 24, 2009)

*You suggest leaving it alone Shack and just continue with the regular feeding schedule?*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 24, 2009)

well i'm not a soil grower.. so i don't know exactly what the composition yadda yadda yadda...

let's just figure this out.. does your soil have any type of time release fertilizer? or have you been fert'ing?


Shack


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd say its likely localized damage if its not widespread, and the bleached leaves the remnants of your over-dampness/pH issues.. They look generally healthy now to me..


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 24, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> does your soil have any type of time release fertilizer? or have you been fert'ing?


*Nope... Just some fox farms ocean forest soil which I only added nutes to twice.*



born2killspam said:


> I'd say its likely localized damage if its not widespread, and the bleached leaves the remnants of your over-dampness/pH issues.. They look generally healthy now to me..


*This is what I was leaning towards as well since I had some PH issues 3 weeks ago. *


----------



## BlasphemyFloyd (Jul 24, 2009)

DCBudz said:


> *Hey man, I ended up getting the same wardrobe for my first grow...thanks for the inspiration. The two plants in the pic are just some bagseed I've been experimenting with. I have some Papaya beans on the way and will start an official journal when I start them. My buddy is willing to sell me a 400 watt HPS Ballast and Reflector for dirt cheap, although I'm concerned I won't be able to keep the heat down enough in the cab. You think the exhaust fan you bought would be enough to cool a 400 watter, and if not what do ya recommend? Plant looks good man keep up the good work.*


Hey DCBUDZ Your cab setup is good. I think you should go to your local Home Depot and buy four 300 watt equivalent cfl bulbs. They are about $14 each and are 2600k (good for flowering) They are huge and just one will give out as much light output as those four 75w cfls (i am assuming they are 75w equiv). Best part is they will barely raise the temps up even with the doors closed. And you don't need to vent anything. I know what people say about cfls in general, mostly negative stuff but if you know how to use them they can meet (sometimes even beat) hps lights. That coming from someone that has used both. I currently use cfls and hps but my closet is better suited for it than that cab. You might burn the house down with a 400w hps if that stuff is made of compressed particle wood (like the stuff from ikea). Hope this helps.


----------



## DCBudz (Jul 25, 2009)

BlasphemyFloyd said:


> Hey DCBUDZ Your cab setup is good. I think you should go to your local Home Depot and buy four 300 watt equivalent cfl bulbs. They are about $14 each and are 2600k (good for flowering) They are huge and just one will give out as much light output as those four 75w cfls (i am assuming they are 75w equiv). Best part is they will barely raise the temps up even with the doors closed. And you don't need to vent anything. I know what people say about cfls in general, mostly negative stuff but if you know how to use them they can meet (sometimes even beat) hps lights. That coming from someone that has used both. I currently use cfls and hps but my closet is better suited for it than that cab. You might burn the house down with a 400w hps if that stuff is made of compressed particle wood (like the stuff from ikea). Hope this helps.


*Hey man, thanks a lot for the advice. The CFL's I'm using in those pics are 150W Equivs, but either way, I know for sure it's not enough light for the plants. I already bought that 400W Ballast from my buddy...it's digital, barely used, and he only wanted $50 for it so I figured what the hell. The cab IS made of cheap pressed particle wood, and the whole burning the house down comment scares me lol.* *Even with some in-take vents cut and a strong enough exhaust fan, you don't think I could cool the cab enough with a 400W HPS? My buddy used to have a hydro tent smaller than that cab and ran a 600W HPS with 77-82 degree temps. Are these 300W Equiv CFL's mogul socket bulbs or just normal socket? Thanks again for the help bud.


*


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 28, 2009)

*Well fellas' here she is. Noticed pistils over the weekend and some tiny pre flowers  very happy with the outcome so far. I may need to water it by the end of the week, should I feed her again? or just use water? (Fed it last time I watered)* *Also, I spread out some of the new branches coming out so they could get some light. *


----------



## HarshBucket (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks Great!!


----------



## btt (Jul 28, 2009)

Let the buds begin!


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 29, 2009)

btt said:


> Let the buds begin!


*
I can't wait*


----------



## tommytoker (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice setup..i built a 2x4x7h grow box that works well except for the heat build-up. how do you plan on controling the heat?


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 29, 2009)

tommytoker said:


> very nice setup..i built a 2x4x7h grow box that works well except for the heat build-up. how do you plan on controling the heat?


*My cabinet is in a room that has a wall mounted AC that I keep at 60 degrees. I have an intake fan that draws that cool air in to the cab which is then exhausted from the top of the cab after being circulated. I have a steady temperature of 78 degrees when the lights are on and the doors are closed.*


----------



## BCSavage (Jul 29, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *I have a steady temperature of 78 degrees when the lights are on and the doors are closed.*


/jealous lol


----------



## jteether (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Doc, just read through your grow and I'm really excited to see the outcome! scribed and repped!


----------



## BlasphemyFloyd (Jul 31, 2009)

DCBudz said:


> *Hey man, thanks a lot for the advice. The CFL's I'm using in those pics are 150W Equivs, but either way, I know for sure it's not enough light for the plants. I already bought that 400W Ballast from my buddy...it's digital, barely used, and he only wanted $50 for it so I figured what the hell. The cab IS made of cheap pressed particle wood, and the whole burning the house down comment scares me lol.* *Even with some in-take vents cut and a strong enough exhaust fan, you don't think I could cool the cab enough with a 400W HPS? My buddy used to have a hydro tent smaller than that cab and ran a 600W HPS with 77-82 degree temps. Are these 300W Equiv CFL's mogul socket bulbs or just normal socket? Thanks again for the help bud.
> 
> 
> *


No problem man, happy to help. And the bulbs i am talking about are made by a company named TCP. They are normal socket bulbs and are pretty big. They worked fine for my current setup. One thing to note is one along the side of one of my plants illuminates one entire side. Only thing is they put out slightly more heat than the lower wattage bulbs so I cant have them touching any foliage but you still can get it pretty damn close to the girls and they will love the extra light. As for the 400w HID. I have one, and if you DONT have air conditioner in the same room I wouldnt risk it. I tried putting mine up in an un air conditioned room and the temps went up to 107 with fans on! Maybe your lucky tho. Damn you got a good deal tho, mine isnt digital and the fucking thing cost me like 150 a year plus ago. Does the job but it didnt come with a vented hood so i feel ripped of. Ok Im rambling now. Sorry.  Good luck!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 3, 2009)

sweeeeeeet looking forward to dirty, naughty bud pr0n!!! if my experience has taught me anything, flowering is a wee bit more difficult than vegetative.. maybe thats just for us hydro losers (can NOT wait to switch to soil!!)


Shack


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 3, 2009)

*Here is a little tease Shack.*







*Fed her nutes yesterday. She's going through some deficiencies, hopefully she'll get better.*


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 6, 2009)

*It's been a couple of days now and I still don't see any improvements. How long doe's it usually take to see improvements after attempting to rectify the problem? I'm hesitant on cutting damaged leafs off but I do take off the ones that are completely dead. Is it ok to snip off dying leafs? Any advice would be appreciated. My plant was doing so well and now looks like shit lol.* *Also, last time I watered my plant I added half strenght Tiger bloom, Big bloom and a liquid fertilizer I bought at the store that has a medium dose of Magnesse, Iron and Zinc.* *Here are some pics below.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 7, 2009)

She looks overall healthy to me! Aside from the obvious deficiencies. From my current experience in my grow I believe this to be expected during flower. Keep in mind she's tapping into ALL of her energy stores to push those big buds, those stores being your leaves. I also remind myself, plants are living things and like all living things not pretty 100% of the time. 

No worries bro, keep the faith. 


Shack


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 7, 2009)

How localized is this, and what are your run-off numbers versus the input water numbers?? Looks like pH lockout starting..

Edit: It would also be helpful if you outlined the NPKs of these nutrients.. 2-5-7 etc is a whole hell of alot more useful to me as information than 'Tiger Bloom'..


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 8, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> She looks overall healthy to me! Aside from the obvious deficiencies. From my current experience in my grow I believe this to be expected during flower. Keep in mind she's tapping into ALL of her energy stores to push those big buds, those stores being your leaves. I also remind myself, plants are living things and like all living things not pretty 100% of the time.
> 
> No worries bro, keep the faith.
> 
> ...


*
I wish it was but that may not be the case* 



born2killspam said:


> How localized is this, and what are your run-off numbers versus the input water numbers?? Looks like pH lockout starting..
> 
> Edit: It would also be helpful if you outlined the NPKs of these nutrients.. 2-5-7 etc is a whole hell of alot more useful to me as information than 'Tiger Bloom'..


*PH with nutes 6.8
Tiger Bloom 2-8-4
Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7
Flowering Plant Food 10-15-10
PPM in 400
PPM out 450

It's not localized, it's pretty much all over the plant. The buds forming look fine but I can tell their growth has slowed down.
*


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 8, 2009)

What about pH out?


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 9, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> What about pH out?


*Fed full strength today with the nutrients I posted above. I also added 2tsp of Epsom salt to 1 gallon of water. PH out was at 5.8 and PPM out was at 1165. Why is the run off PH so low?*


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 9, 2009)

Other than the discoloration in the leaves, lookin really good. I like your cabinet also.

Nice work. +rep


----------



## vertise (Aug 9, 2009)

i like the stealth cab


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 9, 2009)

my next grow is going to be soil, and i've decided to go a much easier road.
i think the problem most soil growers have is over thinking things.
sure with hydro, pH and ppm and specifics are important, the roots are living in that water.
in soil though... thats the way it grows in nature. wild, like the slang term suggests, like a weed!
i think when you start messing around with pH, ppm, TDS, feeding schedules, etc. you run into problems.
my soil grow i plan to use a time release fertilizer (organic if possible, i.e. worm castings).
aside from that, water and maybe a little blooming nutrient towards the end.

long story short man, maybe take it easy, and stress less. keep yourself positive about the grow, and sub consciously you will begin to treat the plant better, and ultimately have a better grow? that is my outlook with all of my gardening (cannabis and otherwise) its fun! you're growing something! enjoy it and don't stress about it. most often when i stop worrying, i make better decisions and the grow corrects itself.

i hope this didn't come off as pompous. "just relax and take it easy" is some of the best grow advice i've ever received. 


Shack


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 10, 2009)

*Yeah man I know what you mean. I try to have the attitude of just letting the plant do it's thing and not stress over it but when you get in to trying to rectify issues, it seems like it ends up worse. 3 weeks till harvest, we'll see how it goes.*


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 10, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> Other than the discoloration in the leaves, lookin really good. I like your cabinet also.
> 
> Nice work. +rep


*Thank you*


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 17, 2009)

*Today is flowering day 41. Hope these get bigger since she's going through a lot.







**




*


----------



## Mr609 (Sep 6, 2009)

say doc...where'd u get those $8 fans and that $27 TDS meter??


----------



## BCSavage (Sep 6, 2009)

better question, harvested yet?


----------



## Megax29 (Sep 6, 2009)

its been 3 weeks as of tomaro update plz?


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 6, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> what's even lazier is quoting yourself and reposting. to think the nerve of someone answering a question and not continually sharing with us the information we require on the latest page.
> 
> -shack


Fantastic!


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 6, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Here are some better pictures so you all can see the "droopiness" I was talking about. I'm assuming it was due to me not watering it on time. How soon does it recuperate from that? From the top looking down it looks just fine, it's just all the new vegetation under the canopy that looks sad.* *Some fan leaves have a slight droop to the as well.*


 





Maybe it's hanging, not drooping. It's trying to find the light through your canopy up top. I know this post is months old but I'm just sayin'.


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, now I'm done with the thread. I think you've done well man. In flower leaves do wierd things like die off. Leaves are an indicator of what your plant is doing but late into flower you look at your leaves and your buds. On 8/10 you said you were weeks from harvesting. I don't know man...she had a long way to go. Certainly more than three weeks. No posts in a few weeks so my guess is you're smoking that herb.

Overall a good grow. On 8/10 it looked to me like you had at a minimum of 30 to 45 days to go. 

Regarding soil and Ph. Fuck it. If you can drink the water you can grow a plant in it. Dudes have been growing 1lb plus plants on hose tap water for decades. Any new pics or are you high as a kite right now


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 6, 2009)

Plants in the ground can handle off pH watering alot better than potted plants because the ground is so vast, and a proper soil mix should adjust that pH fine unless the water is horrid.. Not the same with pots at all, pH is 'the most' important variable to control!!


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 6, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Plants in the ground can handle off pH watering alot better than potted plants because the ground is so vast, and a proper soil mix should adjust that pH fine unless the water is horrid.. Not the same with pots at all, pH is 'the most' important variable to control!!


 
The most important variable? Really? What is it more important than? N? P? or K? All three? Please explain. Ph is more important that oxygen? 

Horrid drinking water really doesn't exist in the US. Ph in the US is usually between...well...I don't know. Nobody I know from San Diego to Sonoma even bothers with PH.

My well water is so hard my sprinklers clog. Yet I have plants in pots that produce multiple Oz per. So does everyone else really...ph just isn't in the discussion here in Ca. If it is it's with rockwool or dudes growing their herb in balls.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 6, 2009)

pH determines uptake of NPK and all micros moreso than ppm levels of the ions themselves..
Often the ground tends to be more acidic than ideal.. Hard water would help with that, othertimes the ground just buffers so well that it doesn't matter.. Sometimes things just work out well enough, but not always.. I'm glad its that easy for you, but I don't want ppl having probs to think that pH isn't a critical factor to consider..


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 6, 2009)

DUDE!!!! Thank you for posting this. I was looking for a good plan to follow for an easy grow cabinet


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 6, 2009)

First it's the most important now it's critical. That's a big downgrade. 

For the sake of shits and giggles we have Dave Lettermans top 10:

Light
Air
Water
N
P
K
Temp
Ph
strain
grower experience

oh shit... Dave's top 11... Humidity

Place these in order from 1-11, 1 being most important and 11 being least that determine quality and yield in a soil grow.

I'm sure there's like 15 things but it's late and I'm drunk.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 6, 2009)

I get it, you grow in the ground, and you get away with alot of BS and laziness.. Not the case in pots though, I have alot of experience, and fucking post-grad chemistry under my belt to back it up (granted a thorough understanding of 1st year chem is sufficient) theoretically to boot.. Aside from your obvious three, uptakable N & P & K, and micros, and the proton gradient that facilitates photosynthesis and transport are literally determined by pH (and temperature to a lesser extent).. Anyways, I'm glad your dirt fixes your water, but regardless, fuck you..


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 6, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> I get it, you grow in the ground, and you get away with alot of BS and laziness.. Not the case in pots though, I have alot of experience, and fucking post-grad chemistry under my belt to back it up (granted a thorough understanding of 1st year chem is sufficient) theoretically to boot.. Aside from your obvious three, uptakable N & P & K, and micros, and the proton gradient that facilitates photosynthesis and transport are literally determined by pH (and temperature to a lesser extent).. Anyways, I'm glad your dirt fixes your water, but regardless, fuck you..


I can't believe you answered my question.  You can't help yourself.  It almost annoys me that you answered it. But I enjoy it all the while. I'm so conflicted. 

Check out my photo album and threads. Nothing in ground dude, and yes I use Miragle Grow soil to boot!!! It's all in pots cause too many little guys down there chomping on roots. All pots bro (see post 91, your chemistry or whatever degree missed that). Cause I'm dumb, no college education you know. I really don't know shit. My bush with 35 tops...I was really hoping it was something more than just a fancy orange tree. Turns out it is. 

I could tell you're a college grad. Check out my latest rep. I found another one of you guys that just totally over analyized everything about his grow. The difference is he got the point. So much so he repped me.

I don't have a problem with college grads. Just ones like you. I'm still amazed you answered my question. This is fantastic. I'm like 2 for 2 in a week.

Oh, I don't use mollasses or however you spell it. Just one more thing I have to worry about.

It has been a pleasure doing business with you. I'm moving onto my next thread to find another one of you.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, keep thinking whatever.. and when you have problems just disregard pH,,


----------



## DocBrown (Sep 11, 2009)

*Well fellas, I will be chopping her down today. **It was a great first time experience for me. I learned a lot and hope to not make the same mistakes on my next grow.*


----------



## BCSavage (Sep 11, 2009)

keep me (us) posted about wet/dry weights.


----------



## DocBrown (Sep 15, 2009)

*Here are some pictures I took.*



















*Guess it turned out OK for my first time.*


----------



## DocBrown (Sep 21, 2009)

*Here is some Kief I gathered from the little bit of trimmings I dried. I shall bake it tonight.*


----------



## DocBrown (Sep 22, 2009)

*Don't know what the dry weight is yet as I'm still curing it.*


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Sep 25, 2009)

What was the wet weight?


----------



## Punk (Sep 25, 2009)

Finally, someone who actually has a budget to build a cabinet instead of all these fucking rubbermaid grows.


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 25, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Thank you for the confirmation my good friend. I kind of figured it was normal just wanted reassurance. What about the semi droopy leaves under the canopy? you get that as well? I'll take better pics tonight so you can see what I'm talking about. Another thing, the first true leaves that grew are dying I'm sure that's normal to right since they've already done their job.*


 
Monster Fans on her dude. Nice  She looks great to me too. Yeah, new growth is always a little lighter green. I don't consider my timely or costly endeavors a waste. It's a good learning experience to build or re-fit a cabinet. You get to learn what works and what doesn't work. I'm not mr. carpenter but I did purchase my first table saw at 15 and I'm in my early 30's now. Many lessons learned on lots of projects that are really making my grow room build out much smoother. 

You may not always be in a position to have a black tent in your office or spare bedroom. 

There may come a day when you have to build false walls or a completely dedicated room detached from your pad. That's what I'm doing.

Hey, at least you can say "I build this."


----------



## BCSavage (Sep 25, 2009)

looks good. I was forced to harvest early (couple weeks) and only got 2.5 oz's off 6 plants. Pretty upset with myself but I learned alot and what I got paid for the equipment I've bought and then some.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 26, 2009)

you harvested?! so did i!! your bud looks better.
time to read back a bit i guess!!


Shack


----------



## DocBrown (Sep 29, 2009)

*Well fellas I gotta say I'm prettty satisfied with the outcome. I weighed everything and it came down to 37.6 grams, (an ounce + an 8th, not bad). I did not weigh anything while it was wet though  so I dont have a figure for that. I've never had any White Rhino till a couple days ago and it's pretty tasty. Not so much harsh tasting as I thought it would be from the other reviews I've read. The high is fucking awesome, nice head high the first couple minutes and then WHAM! couch time. Puts me to bed if I smoke late at night. I have decided to sell my cabinet to a buddy of mine that wanted to get back in to growing. He wanted me to help him build an exact replica of my cabinet so I just decided to sell him mine and I'll build a bigger and better cabinet  **Also, here is a picture of the little hash I got to make. Turned out OK I guess for my first time also. Haven't smoked any yet so I dont know how it tastes. I'll make sure to post back once I do.*


*




*

*Shack, I wanna see some pics of your harvest. I can't find any in your journals *


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 29, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Shack, I wanna see some pics of your harvest. I can't find any in your journals *


Check the last page or two of the WaterFarm thread (link below)
also check out my current tent project here DIY Grow Tent

AWESOME! JOB! Hope to mimic your results under better conditions (on my part, read the waterfarm thread, you'll see what i'm talking about)


Shack


----------



## DCBudz (Sep 30, 2009)

*Yo guys, just wanted to post some random pics of harvest from the 2 bagseed plants I had growing. Been a while since I've had time to stop in and check on you guys. Out of 2 plants, they were both female (woot!). I have some papaya/AK-48 seeds that I'm about to germinate once I start curing these buds and get em out of my cab. I didn't get my HPS until late into this grow, so I just finished flowering with the CFL's I had. I think I coulda let these go a little longer (harvested around 55 days flowering) but I wanted to get the good strains started ASAP, and this first grow was more experimental than anything. However, I am happy that I got the bud I did out of it. Anyways, enjoy. 

P.S. - Sorry about the shitty pics, was just a couple quick shots.
*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 30, 2009)

DCBudz said:


> *Yo guys, just wanted to post some random pics of harvest from the 2 bagseed plants I had growing. Been a while since I've had time to stop in and check on you guys. Out of 2 plants, they were both female (woot!). I have some papaya/AK-48 seeds that I'm about to germinate once I start curing these buds and get em out of my cab. I didn't get my HPS until late into this grow, so I just finished flowering with the CFL's I had. I think I coulda let these go a little longer (harvested around 55 days flowering) but I wanted to get the good strains started ASAP, and this first grow was more experimental than anything. However, I am happy that I got the bud I did out of it. Anyways, enjoy.
> 
> P.S. - Sorry about the shitty pics, was just a couple quick shots.
> *


that's some nice shots. got a thread or a journal?


Shack


----------



## DCBudz (Oct 1, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> that's some nice shots. got a thread or a journal?


*Hey bud, nah I didn't do a journal or anything on this first grow since it was only bagseed and more experimental than anything. I only posted a couple pics of the cab I made (pretty much exact same as Doc's) a while back. When I start these Papaya/AK-48 seeds I'll start a thread/journal on them. By the way, has anyone heard anything about these strains? I ordered through Attitude, but they are Nirvana brand seeds. I've heard good things about the Papaya, but havn't been able to find much on the AK. If it's anything like AK-47 I'm sure I'll be happy. *


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 2, 2009)

DCBudz said:


> *Hey bud, nah I didn't do a journal or anything on this first grow since it was only bagseed and more experimental than anything. I only posted a couple pics of the cab I made (pretty much exact same as Doc's) a while back. When I start these Papaya/AK-48 seeds I'll start a thread/journal on them. By the way, has anyone heard anything about these strains? I ordered through Attitude, but they are Nirvana brand seeds. I've heard good things about the Papaya, but havn't been able to find much on the AK. If it's anything like AK-47 I'm sure I'll be happy. *


it's my general understanding AK-48 is basically the dwarf or lowryder pheno of AK-47? i could be wrong, but thats i think i remember reading.


Shack


----------



## McFunk (Oct 23, 2009)

Great Cab!

I'm scribed!

(don't know how I'm gonna' keep up w/ all these people in the closet!

There's a link below for my recent cab grow and a cab in progress build if you're interested.

McFunk


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 23, 2009)

DOC! finally finished up the tent DIY Grow Tent
drop in and let me know what you think.


Shack


----------

